# Haynes Manual



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Seems the cheeky monkeys at Haynes did a little covert publication this week.

https://haynes.com/en-gb/audi-tt-99-06- ... air-manual

Just ordered one through Amazon, 1/4 the price of the Bently, have to see how it stacks up.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep received mine today


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rawlins said:


> Seems the cheeky monkeys at Haynes did a little covert publication this week.
> 
> https://haynes.com/en-gb/audi-tt-99-06- ... air-manual
> 
> Just ordered one through Amazon, 1/4 the price of the Bently, have to see how it stacks up.


Hi, About time too.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Got one ordered as well


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ahh nice..took their time about it 



conlechi said:


> Got one ordered as well


Youll be nearly like the v6 owners then Conl with your conversion .
I had a peugeot 604 once, no haynes I got a renault 25 haynes,it covered the engine only


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Excellent! Just ordered mine.

I have a Bently though theres just something familiar about a Haynes.

DC


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm having one, what took them so long!


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah can't wait to get it, always surprised me there wasn't one. I suspect my car will be dismantled into a thousand pieces by next weekend.


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

Even cheaper on eBay!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-C...6984751&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201921007828


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

Damn. V6 owner here. :evil:

I suppose I might buy it anyway, there must be SOMETHING useful for V6 owners.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sonchey said:


> Even cheaper on eBay!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-C...6984751&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201921007828


Hi, Ordered one to go with the Bentley, may be even more useful. Haynes are usually very good.
Hoggy.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Good spot Rob :!:

Investing in a Bentley has been on the 'list' for ages due to the price..

I'll be ordering this asap  
Thanks


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

3TT3 said:


> Ahh nice..took their time about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep not much use for under my bonnet :roll: but handy for other bits I hope


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> sonchey said:
> 
> 
> > Even cheaper on eBay!!
> ...


Agreed hoggy
I have the Bentley but it's not that user friendly I find. 
The Haynes are written in plain straight forward English 
And easy to follow. 
Perfect for idiots like me :lol:


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Just ordered mine 

Didn't see the eBay listing until after ordering from the Hayne's link...... Funny thing, I had to get it sent to my Father-in-Law's house in UK via Haynes UK site; they didn't have this manual listed on Haynes Australia?! The eBay listing would've saved some time..... but I'm just glad to get a proper hard copy manual  8) for a reasonable price!

Thanks for posting, rawlins


----------



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

always found them generalized over models so a bit inaccurate, hope this one is better. can someone put a quick review up when they get theirs?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 25, 2017)

Just about to order mine too [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday too 8)


----------



## TTBar (Mar 22, 2017)

sonchey said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > sonchey said:
> ...


Step 1. Remove gearbox. :lol:


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

sussexbythesea said:


> Good spot Rob :!:
> 
> Investing in a Bentley has been on the 'list' for ages due to the price..
> 
> ...


Absolutely Peter, been wanting a Bentley for a while to help with all those small little 'dismantle, clean, reassemble' tasks, but couldnt bring myself to separate with £80.

Amazon tell me it's our for delivery today, fingers crossed.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome news , been waiting over 16 years for this moment.... lol - also just ordered a Haynes Audi TT manual.  8) 
For my mk1 2001 TT - Ordered From eBay as a bit cheaper and brand new, thanks for the heads up, as these will sell out fast I feel.... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

L80TTR said:


> Awesome news , been waiting over 16 years for this moment.... lol - also just ordered a Haynes Audi TT manual.  8)
> For my mk1 2001 TT - Ordered From eBay as a bit cheaper and brand new, thanks for the heads up, as these will sell out fast I feel.... [smiley=book2.gif]


16 years! That's a long time..... you are a very patient man :lol:

Called the Father-In-Law in Essex last night from Oz to let him know the Haynes manual will arrive in his letterbox shortly and to kindly forward on Down Under. I shall have to wait 16 days or so for it to arrive - I'm not as patient as you are :lol: :lol:


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ordered one, awaiting delivery


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

black9146 said:


> Ordered one, awaiting delivery


+1. £14 well spent IMO


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Is it normal for Haynes to release a manual so long after the car went out of production?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 25, 2017)

Allspeed said:


> Is it normal for Haynes to release a manual so long after the car went out of production?


Probably taken this long to work it out :lol:


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got mine, seems OK


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for posting this
Just ordered
Now have both manuals and still no clue ;-)


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

sonchey said:


> Even cheaper on eBay!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-C...6984751&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201921007828


Thanks, just ordered one.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Still waiting for mine. Are they still hardbacked?


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Received mine Monday. Looks good except prefer the hardback of old.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

received mine today as well , a lot thinner than the ones I used to buy and as said not a hard back , thin pages as well  it should come in useful though


----------



## SilverArrow (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is appropriate, but is it possible a known, trusted member who uses Bitcoin buy me the digital edition? I'll send the Bitcoin first of course.



> Digital manuals sales are currently limited to residents of the United Kingdom only.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Received mine yesterday, already have a Bentley manual but thought it was worth adding to my collection. Very disappointed in the quality, the paper is very thin and obviously a vey cheap grade.


----------



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

whats the contenet like? dose it cover enough in detail?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine arrived today and have to add to the general feeling of disappointment in the quality. I was expecting the old hardback. But never mind - I'm sure it will serve a purpose, though I can't imagine it would survive the rigours of being tossed around a garage for very long.


----------



## TTtonyD (Aug 16, 2016)

newrayTT said:


> Received mine yesterday, already have a Bentley manual but thought it was worth adding to my collection. Very disappointed in the quality, the paper is very thin and obviously a vey cheap grade.


Got agree the paper quality is very poor and not a bit of colour apart from outer cover,thought the 2 pics of the models on page 4 would normally be colour..what can I expect for £14.
But will do the job if looked after


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Got mine today. Whilst the paper might not be headed paper from the Queen, its hardly the tracing paper used as bogs roll in schools when I was growing up. Will it last? Well the smart ones won't take it into the garage at any point, but swot up the night before and take a photocopy of the page required as reference in there.

Seems to cover everything from removing pistons to wiring diagrams, well presented. Its a Haynes manual - if you have ever read one you know what to expect. For £14 its a non brainer purchase.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Received mine today, a quick scan through [smiley=book2.gif] & it appears much more comprehensive than the Bentley & compared to the Bentley an absolute bargain. 8) ) 
Hoggy.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Just glad to have something to refer to.........I might be encouraged to get on with a few more things myself :roll:


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

sussexbythesea said:


> Just glad to have something to refer to.........I might be encouraged to get on with a few more things myself :roll:


Totally agree with the above. Prob going to need it, only 11 days to my first mot in TT ownership [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Still waiting on mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Yashin said:


> Got mine today. Whilst the paper might not be headed paper from the Queen, its hardly the tracing paper used as bogs roll in schools when I was growing up. Will it last? Well the smart ones won't take it into the garage at any point, but swot up the night before and take a photocopy of the page required as reference in there.
> 
> Seems to cover everything from removing pistons to wiring diagrams, well presented. Its a Haynes manual - if you have ever read one you know what to expect. For £14 its a non brainer purchase.


Agreed.

I take a pic of the page/s I need with the iPad and take the iPad to the garage (wrapped in cling film for protection). I find this works for me instead of paper blowing everywhere.


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Got mine today, definatly wished it was hard back though and the pages feel like they came out of a yellow pages from years ago.

But hey ho its whats on the inside i suppose


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

sonchey said:


> Even cheaper on eBay!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-C...6984751&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201921007828


Just ordered mine off this supplier; listing now says "last one"!

Thanks for the heads up.

Specsman. 8)


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

8) TT mk1 manual... from Haynes , what's not to like.  got 1 now and worth the long wait for public publication from 1999 to 2017 lol not that I gonna use it :roll: hopefully I won't need it as these cars are the best  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

Received mine yesterday. The papers the recycled stuff, but not flimsy. I had a quick look through but couldn't see the Boost pipe solutions discussed here quite frequently - now waiting to be corrected. :lol:


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just seen this thread and ordered, what a surprise [smiley=book2.gif] 
thanks for posting


----------



## TTBar (Mar 22, 2017)

Mine arrived this morning from eBay (thanks for the heads up).

Pity about the paper quality, I would have paid more for a heavier white paper and harback cover.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hopefully a quick question... Does it have a list of Torque settings?

(Or failing that, does it at least cover them under different jobs?)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

NickG said:


> Hopefully a quick question... Does it have a list of Torque settings?
> 
> (Or failing that, does it at least cover them under different jobs?)


Hi, Yes & Yes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

TTBar said:


> Mine arrived this morning from eBay (thanks for the heads up).
> 
> Pity about the paper quality, I would have paid more for a heavier white paper and harback cover.


I thought exactly the same thing. Nothing like the old one of my dads i used to read of the morris minor 1000. Think i learnt to read that before Janet & John books [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

£11.95 on their website:-
http://motoraceworld.com/store/haynes-m ... ml?added=1
looks like free delivery...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully a quick question... Does it have a list of Torque settings?
> ...


Brilliant, Thanks Hogster! 8)


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

SPECSMAN said:


> sonchey said:
> 
> 
> > Even cheaper on eBay!!
> ...


RELISTED.... now says "more than 10 available!" 8)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I ordered the "deluxe hardback" edition direct from Haynes ..
:twisted: 
No.. just the only type available :lol: , but my last motorbike one honda 400/4 was just glossy cover non hardback,I suppose its something like that ?
Im beginning to dread opening what comes in the post . Its starting to sound like the pages are made out of tp.


----------



## TTBar (Mar 22, 2017)

3TT3 said:


> I ordered the "deluxe hardback" edition direct from Haynes ..
> :twisted:
> No.. just the only type available :lol: , but my last motorbike one honda 400/4 was just glossy cover non hardback,I suppose its something like that ?
> Im beginning to dread opening what comes in the post . Its starting to sound like the pages are made out of tp.


Think phonebook (remember those?) with heavier paper and that glossy cover.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Had a good look through tonight. I can see it's going to be very useful to me. The days of hardbacks may be gone, but I'm glad to have one and for a decent price. Pages are nasty but ok. My only gripe would be the pics these days are smaller and harder to see on the iffy paper. But still a great buy I think.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't care if it's printed on Medicated Eisel!

It's the info on the paper that counts. 

Specsman 8)


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

Mine finally arrived today!!!  
Quality ain't so bad!!
Better than I was expecting after reading all you lot moan about it :lol: 
Very useful bit if kit


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

SPECSMAN said:


> I don't care if it's printed on Medicated Eisel!
> 
> It's the info on the paper that counts.
> 
> Specsman 8)


wonder how many people know what "medicated eisel" is, :lol: 
whoever invented it, cant of used it,


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if it's printed on Medicated Eisel!
> ...


Ok, for the younger members.

It was super economy toilet paper used in schools, in the good old days.

Best description I have heard; "Like trying to wipe your chocolate starfish with tracing paper."

Each piece printed with "now wash your hands" You really needed to, after using it.

At least it was seldom stolen.

Happy days!

Specsman 8)

ps. Just remembered, we used to call it "John Wayne" toilet paper

Have a few guesses why, I will reveal the answer if no-one knows.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

SPECSMAN said:


> It was super economy toilet paper used in schools, in the good old days.
> 
> Best description I have heard; "Like trying to wipe your chocolate starfish with tracing paper."
> 
> ...


Special toilet paper? luxury sheer luxury ! we used to have cut up squares of newspaper in an old biscuit tin beside the bowl 
Later on we graduated to Izal I think the name was (sheets of greaseproof paper in a box) 
There wouldnt be any cute furry animals hijacking a truck of that stuff either!.

(starting to sound like the 4 yorkshire men sketch  )

I cheated and googled JW toilet paper , but before I did I thought it might be 
the line from true grit





My manual arrived too..
Yeh its not like the good old days paper ,means it wont be going anywhere near the garage! , but itll do .
All torques easy to find,but for example the oil pressure switch replacement section is a bit bare gear and diff oil specs are a bit general and nothing really about any mods at all like specifics on the cruise control system analysis n so on.
Engine exhaust and all standard stuff is well covered. I think.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

3TT3 said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > It was super economy toilet paper used in schools, in the good old days.
> ...


Just realised that I was miss-spelling Izal (not Eisal) Thanks 3TT3.

I will wait and see if any one knows the JW answer; will reveal in the morning.

I agree that the paper quality is duff, but at least it is still written in the well tried and understood format.

Specsman 8)


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

At the price they are I'm so tempted to buy two copies - one for the garage and one clean for the house.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Royal Mail International to the land of Oz......  8) [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Medicated Izal; aka John Wayne toilet paper.

"It's tough and strong and takes no $hit from any man"

Talk about "off topic!"
8)


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Colour photos would have made this so much clearer.
waks guide on door card removal is so much better.


----------



## titch3030 (May 1, 2015)

Mine arrived this morning. Didn't think the paper was too bad, just a shame there's no hardback version to match all my old ones.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

paulw12 said:


> Colour photos would have made this so much clearer.
> waks guide on door card removal is so much better.


Hi, You don't even get colour pics with Bentleys £60 + version so the Haynes is a bargain.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mine turned up and had a quick flick, I like it.

Yes the paper is thin but what do you expect for the money really? Much cheaper than the Bentley so I am happy

Wig


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

At the same time I ordered a Haynes for my son Car. It's not a TT but it's a modern manual. 
So this morning I sorted a problem on his rear brakes, and I've noticed an omission from manuals of old. The exploded diagrams are gone. For example the lads rear brakes had been visited prior with some heavy handed yet. I needed to see how the rear brake self adjuster was made up, but no exploded diagram. I think all the modern manuals by Haynes are like this. By the way this is not a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

Van Well said:


> Royal Mail International to the land of Oz......  8) [smiley=book2.gif]


Wow, that was quick. Some folks slate the Royal Mail, but they do a good job IMHO


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Got 1 as well now ...a great item for our cars , still in wrapper .... hope it stays unused and not required for a long time to come. 8) [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## MikeysTT (Jun 25, 2017)

Ordered mine today. £12 delivered on that well known selling site. Message said should arrive Friday. May stop me asking some stupid questions. :lol:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

philclemo said:


> Van Well said:
> 
> 
> > Royal Mail International to the land of Oz......  8) [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


They can.... however I sent a small parcel to Paris on Friday, Express next day, so you'd expect delivery on Monday.... Tuesday it was still in London... :roll: , finally got delivered today (Wednesday).

All for £50 :x


----------

